# How much water to add to lasagna



## Freyadog

Have everything out for lasagna. However I do not want to take the time to cook the pasta. 

so how much water do I add to the dish to cook the pasta while it is baking and not end up with a soupy mess?


----------



## twiggie

Adding water to the dish isn't going to work unless you have no boil lasagna. If you don't want to boil you can just soak the noodle in very hot water to soften it since it will properly cook in the oven.


----------



## Highwater

Just add some of your sauce to cover the bottom of the dish. If it's too thick, you can water it down. Then start with your noodle layer on top of that. Add sauce again, on top of the noodles. After that add your sauce on top of the noodles on each layer. Cover with tin foil and bake for an hour. Take the foil off during the last 15 minutes if you like to brown the top a little. 

I haven't boiled lasagna noodles in decades. Why bother? It's not necessary and it's a pain.


----------



## nomadjanet

I use tomatoe juice instead of water to the bottom, then layer as usual and more on top cook as highwater indicated. bonus is that i used to break my lasagna noodles when boiling now everything comes out pretty.


----------



## Freyadog

I did what twiggie suggested and got some really hot water. then put the pasta into a pan that it could lay flat in. poured the HOT water in and while I was cooking the sauce let it sit.

The lasagna was delicious. the pasta was perfect.


----------



## twiggie

Freyadog said:


> I did what twiggie suggested and got some really hot water. then put the pasta into a pan that it could lay flat in. poured the HOT water in and while I was cooking the sauce let it sit.
> 
> The lasagna was delicious. the pasta was perfect.


I got the idea for doing the pasta that way from Alton Brown on Good Eats. Perfect lasanga that way! :2thumb:


----------

